# Parkersburg, WV M RIO senior



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Rio is a 13 year old purebred German Shepherd whose previous owner had owned him for 9 years, but brought to the shelter on April 9, 2010 because they felt they were not home enough to care for him. Rio is already neutered, is great with children and other dogs, He has not been around cats, though. Rio is house trained, will come when called, is great on a leash, and is very calm and laid back. Rio does require some aspirin daily, due to the arthritis in his hips. However, he loves long walks and likes his play time. Rio should go to a home where he will not be left alone too long at a time, since he has started to develop a little "separation anxiety" which is probably due to his previous owner not being home too much recently. He does have a great temperament and personality towards everyone. Rio has a short to medium coat, long tail and weighs about 75 lbs. 4-09-10 

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Rio: Petfinder


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*good excuse !!! Wow, how heartless can people be--dumping a 13-yr old on strangers ! Gee, let's let them figure out what to do when they're not cute puppies anymore. I can't take this stuff.*


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Not that I can say for sure, but it is possible the previous owner couldn't afford to take care of him any longer. He might have hoped someone else could take better care of him as he ages and potentially faces health problems. I was actually born in Parkersburg and the area is very "down" economically. I'll see if anyone I know that still lives there might be interested.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

PLEASE?????:help:


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

This boy is no longer listed, does anyone know if he was adopted?


----------

